# Game #58: Kings @ Cavs (3/1/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 58*_


*Sacramento Kings* *(26-30) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (32-25)*

_*Wednesday, March 1, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*SACRAMENTO KINGS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' BENCH*
 

*SACRAMENTO’ NOTES*

*•* Tempt Cleveland to match baskets and play matador defense. If Cleveland doesn't grind this one out, it will take a monster effort from LeBron for Cleveland to win should this game go well upward of 100 points.

*•* Cleveland is vulnerable on the offensive glass, especially against rebounds that kick long. Get offensive rebounds, get more shot attempts up than Cleveland and win the game.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' NOTES*

*•* The coaching has to evolve beyond playing favorites and bending backwards to play and please veterans. If Damon is struggling, gives more minutes to Sasha. If Drew or Donyell (or both) are struggling, put AV in the game.

*•* Run the corner, double screen and the pitch-and-fade plays. Cleveland has been playing on talent for too long. It’s time they ran a few plays every game with discipline and regularity. The offense needs polishing.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland has to start winning games again. If the losing rollercoaster keeps going, other teams will match Cleveland’s record. Despite the upcoming month having the majority of its games against sub .500 teams, Cleveland has to play those as if their life depended on it. Games against sub .500 teams have been a killer for this team all season.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Gotta have the home games. It will be a tough bounce back from the losses to Detroit but we have to have it. Kings are playing alot better and the Cavs will have to show up. They must play harder than the sometimes play and really show they want to win.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Can i say, "must win"

If we dont win at least 4 of these next 5 games. I dont think we deserve the 4 seed or playoffs.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Can i say, "must win"
> 
> If we dont win at least 4 of these next 5 games. I dont think we deserve the 4 seed or playoffs.



I agree the game against Sacramento on Wed is a MUST WIN, we can not afford to lose this game and lose even more ground in the playoff standings. I will only be happy with a 5-0 record in these next 5 games...playoff teams should not have trouble beating Toronto and Chicago, the Kings will be a test considering Lebron is gonna have to try and score on/stop Ron Artest.....


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Ron vs. Bron one of my favorite matchups in the league. Hopefully Lebron will take the advantage this time around.

Cavs 100
Kings 91

Lebron 43/11/10


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^If Lebron gets 43/11/10, we win for sure because it means other people are hitting their shots. 

This is the epitome of a MUST WIN GAME.

We drop this one, the wheels could come off...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' position audition*












> *Cavs’ position audition*
> *After three try, Murray seeks to fill Hughes’ spot*
> 
> Wednesday, March 01, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Sacramento Kings/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Sacramento Kings/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Hopefully we come out of the gates running


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think Z needs more touches and I hope that he gets a bunch tonite.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

THey really should give it to him every time down the court. He cant be stopped. Give the hot hand the rock


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its go time!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Way too many turnovers early.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

oogly


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z has had some nice finishes around the rim already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man, Flip Murray's game is smooth. Reminds me why I called him the John the Baptist of basketball two years ago.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip with some nice moves. He feels confident attacking Martin.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't believe we were getting by with Sasha Pavlovic and Damon Jones. Flip is really showing a diffrent level of class.

I would love to keep him as Hughes backup next year, and our first guy off the bench.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

He just owned martin. That was nice.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh no, Newble is back. When he is on the court its a 4 on 5 game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Poor Drew


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

No Drew, no!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Remember when that sonics guy told us that flip murray was a bad defender. He shure has stepped it up here in cleveland,


oh man gooden. how do you just lose the ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV enters the game. At least he won't receive a DNP CD tonight!

At the end of the first quarter, Cleveland leads by 11 points (29-18).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking good.

This is exatly what we needed to do; come out with intensity


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lets keep up the pressure and blow them out. So I can watch Lost at 9. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z is going right at Shareef. They can't use SAR to guard Z. There's too much of a size disparity going on there.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Lets keep up the pressure and blow them out. So I can watch Lost at 9. :biggrin:


 Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Kings come storming back.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Big 3 by Lebron. That slowed their streak down a lil


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Too many open 3's being given up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon. Did any of you actually think this would be easy? This is the Cavs. Where every game is like pulling teeth.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We need to send Marty in, to break garcia's knees.

This seems like a annual thing for the cavs. BLOWING LEADS


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't Luke just own Garcia in the preseason?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WTf kindof shot was that by lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with redemption via the strong drive.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully we can come out strong in the second half


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by four points at halftime (47-43).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We have a big lead based off of bad plays by the Kings, not really anything we were doing good. They tossed the ball away about 6 times in a row towards the end of the 1st quarter. But when their open shots started to fall they pulled within 2 points. 

You could assume that we are playing good defense by looking at the boxscore, but really they were just missing wide open shots. Nothing we were doing, in my opinion.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Either Drew Gooden's lungs are horrible or he just doesnt get a fair share of minutes. He usually does well in the first quarter and then disappears amoungst the big men.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Either Drew Gooden's lungs are horrible or he just doesnt get a fair share of minutes. He usually does well in the first quarter and then disappears amoungst the big men.


 His minutes disapper becuase of Brown wacky rotations more then anything else


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Bibby just fouled Z and he flew.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats all they have to do. Give the big man the ball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bibby killing us with his passing: 8 assists already


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just trading baskets right now: we lose these kinds of games


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

and his shooting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How come we never have good 3rd quarters? The last one I remember was the big comeback against Phoenix


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> and his shooting


 Bibby >>>> Snow/Jones/Murray/Sasha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron falling in love with his jumper again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trading baskets = we lose


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron falling in love with his jumper again.


 Wow, Marshall and Jones hit 3 pointers in the same quarter. When was the last time this happened


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Good for damon. He made a three. 
No, let me restate that, "good for damon, he scored"


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs to attack Artest and not settle for jumpers


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Lil Flip with one HELL of a shake and bake.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Flip just crossed little bibby up like he was a boy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV to the hole. Nice play by Damon.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Fantastic dish by damon


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need an actual run to finish the quarter and not continue to trade baskets.

Wow AV playing well: who would've thought?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin what happened to the Lebron James I loved that would attack the basket?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ack. Down by 5 at the end of the third quarter (73-78). #[email protected]*!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lebron better come out good in the fourth. He is turning into lamar odom. Seems to be becoming invisible at times


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Goddammit. Hit you're freakin FT's.

I hate to say it but Lebron is losing my MVP vote.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can't tell me the extra minutes aren't having an effect on Lebron's game. His game has died in every second half post-all-star game. He stops driving. His jumpers start going short. He stops following through on his free throws.

Mike Brown has got to get his minutes down. Or Lebron is going to have to start finding ways to conserve energy...like not playing defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How many more games would he have won this year if AV hadn't been hurt and Brown used him correctly?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> How many more games would he have won this year if AV hadn't been hurt and Brown used him correctly?


Nights like this show me that AV racking up DNP CD's was a crime.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF Lebron 2-6 from the line. I could run a marathon and shoot FT's as good as Lebron has doen this second half of the year


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

wow, nice play by fransisco.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. You know it's not your night...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF Lebron 2-6 from the line. I could run a marathon and shoot FT's as good as Lebron has doen this second half of the year


No you couldn't. Look at his form. When he gets tired he starts leaning back, and then starts missing the free throws. If you actually ran yourself to the point of exhaustion, I doubt you could even hit iron, let alone make 2-6.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip with a jumper. 15 points so far.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> No you couldn't. Look at his form. When he gets tired he starts leaning back, and then starts missing the free throws. If you actually ran yourself to the point of exhaustion, I doubt you could even hit iron, let alone make 2-6.


 I've played basketball after running a 5k and I was able to hit jumpers. His form is bad plain and simple


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pull up by FLIP


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How the hell is miller gona get a 3


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Z needs to come in and get the ball alot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs get inside, but then they kick it out. So in love with the 3. Make a layup!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I hate this teams backcourt outside of Flip. Can't stand Marshall either


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I've played basketball after running a 5k and I was able to hit jumpers. His form is bad plain and simple


Yeah but his form is diffrent in the second half of these games than in the first. How do you explain that? Fatigue would seem to be the only sensible one. Lebron is leading the NBA in minutes played.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Its lost time. damn


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sasha getting 3 minutes tonight is a crime. Gooden/Z should be in for Marshall ASAP


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Sasha getting 3 minutes tonight is a crime. Gooden/Z should be in for Marshall ASAP


 Why can't Flip and Sasha be played in teh backcourt together?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Drew hurt?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron has disappeared in this second half


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice rebound and dish by LeBron to Flip.

Nice strip by James.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bad triple. Take it to the rim. Guys are tired. No two ways about it.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Another 3 by lbj


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF Lebron stop shooting jumpers. Aarrghh. Does Brown even talk to Lebron about what to do?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is 0-the half again. He's finding other ways to help his team win, but he has no lift on his J.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron is 0-the half again. He's finding other ways to help his team win, but he has no lift on his J.


 He's got to be smart about it and do something else to score.

Snow sucks on offense


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That should do it. This team is out of gas. 5 game losing streak. Maybe we won't make the playoffs this year either. How embarrassing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think we always wanted to see exactly what LeBron's threshold was. How many games and years could you play him at max minutes before he began to semi-crack? You're getting your answer tonight. I can't be mad because LeBron lasted a LOT longer than I thought he would under such conditions. It's not healthy and it's not normal to be pushed like that.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lebron = Odom


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're running out of time again after a Bibby 3. No excuses tonight: Murray has provided what Hughes would have.


Snow can't guard Bibby and he doesn't do anything on offense: bad combo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think Mike Brown is close to Paul Silas when it comes to subbing. I mean he had a good rotation with DJ and Marshall coming in at 5min mark. But what does he do after that, I dont think he even remembers or knows or cares?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Lebron = Odom


Ha. Hardly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think Mike Brown is close to Paul Silas when it comes to subbing. I mean he had a good rotation with DJ and Marshall coming in at 5min mark. But what does he do after that, I dont think he even remembers or knows or cares?


 How can you completely forget about Sasha. What has Snow and Jones done to deserve more time then him?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Lebron = Odom


I think LeBron may be physically cracking. Less bounce in the step, slightly slower, the works.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I think im gonna be sick


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> How can you completely forget about Sasha. What has Snow and Jones done to deserve more time then him?


What has Sasha done to warrant playing time? Foul a lot?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> What has Sasha done to warrant playing time? Foul a lot?


 This dude just score 21 points a week ago. More points then any Cavalier backcourt player this year not named Hughes. Yet a few bad games and he's benched. Eric Snow and D Jones are having bad seasons period not just a few bad games


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> What has Sasha done to warrant playing time? Foul a lot?


He was the only guard to do anything in our last game against detroit 2-2 from beyond the arc with no minutes played.

Are fans allowed to boo now? or will no one resign with the Cavaliers because our fans our upset seeing the same thing happen again and again.?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Sacramento 87, Cleveland 80*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> This dude just score 21 points a week ago. More points then any Cavalier backcourt player this year not named Hughes. Yet a few bad games and he's benched. Eric Snow and D Jones are having bad seasons period not just a few bad games


If Sasha was so good he would have been able to hold onto his starting job against Flip for more than 3 days. Sasha had lost confidence in his jumpshot, was turning the ball over, and had stopped defending. Damon while he can't shoot, looks like Ron Artest compared to Sasha. At least with Eric Snow you know what you are getting every night. You never knew which Sasha was going to show up. There is a case for Sasha to get Damon's minutes, but that's only if you believe in playing Flip at point guard.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Repeat of last season. I hate living in Cleveland


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> If Sasha was so good he would have been able to hold onto his starting job against Flip for more than 3 days. Sasha had lost confidence in his jumpshot, was turning the ball over, and had stopped defending. Damon while he can't shoot, looks like Ron Artest compared to Sasha. At least with Eric Snow you know what you are getting every night. You never knew which Sasha was going to show up. There is a case for Sasha to get Damon's minutes, but that's only if you believe in playing Flip at point guard.


Sasha is just the scapgoats too all the Cavaliers failures. Do you think you can bench Marshall/DJ and get away with it. Nope not at all. He can bench Sasha because he can, its not Sasha's fault we dont hit free throws or play any defense. He was just the easy player to take the blame on, well you know what. Nothing has changed since Sasha lost time, you still arent playing well, and still losing Sasha or no Sasha.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hate these losing streaks. Why can't this team be like a normal team?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I was going to avoid posting after this game because it's hard to add anything valuable @ my current level of frustration with this team.....

But there are some positives we can build upon from this one...

AV got extended minutes and played well
Flip is proving he can be a positive contributor and provide some of what we were missing with Hughes
DJ found his range from the 3pt line

I could go into the negatives but lets just say the defense was not there. We had a brief stretch with good intensity during that 14pt lead but it just evaporated. 

What really killed us was the lack of offense late.....we had 3 or 4 possessions to tie the game or take the lead and blew it with stupid 3's and Lebron playing passive. 

This loss isn't Lebrons fault, but at the end of the game, down 2 pts, he has to be able to get us a hoop. I understand they were packing it in and double/triple teaming him but he still has to say --no masked cursing -- it and get us points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> If Sasha was so good he would have been able to hold onto his starting job against Flip for more than 3 days. Sasha had lost confidence in his jumpshot, was turning the ball over, and had stopped defending. Damon while he can't shoot, looks like Ron Artest compared to Sasha. At least with Eric Snow you know what you are getting every night. You never knew which Sasha was going to show up. There is a case for Sasha to get Damon's minutes, but that's only if you believe in playing Flip at point guard.


 I'm not sure how I can be more clear IMO about this team. The PG costs us games plain and simple. To me go with Flip and Sasha and see what they can do. The present situation with Snow and Jones ain't working. They've had the WHOLE year to see what they can do and they've shown they don't cut it. Yet they get PT? Why not give some minutes to the player who has shown he can be explosive. 

The best way to break a players confidence is too bench him yet Brown didn't do this to Jones and Snow. I think Brown is a scared rookie coach who won't deny his veterans. Marshall for example has been terrible - talk about inconsistent: yet what happens he gets him minutes.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We are just bad


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I hate these losing streaks. Why can't this team be like a normal team?


It's beyond frustrating. Once we lose 2 in a row might as well not watch the next 5 or 6 cause you know they will be losses. 

It's such bull****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Sasha is just the scapgoats too all the Cavaliers failures. Do you think you can bench Marshall/DJ and get away with it. Nope not at all. He can bench Sasha because he can, its not Sasha's fault we dont hit free throws or play any defense. He was just the easy player to take the blame on, well you know what. Nothing has changed since Sasha lost time, you still arent playing well, and still losing Sasha or no Sasha.



I just don't think Sasha Pavlovic is the sole reason for the Cavs winning or losing basketball games. He's a role player through and through, and his production has been abley replaced by Flip. The reason the team is losing is because of defense and turnovers, along with Lebron's weak second half/fourth quarters post-all-star break. They said he's scored 10 points combined during the last four games in the fourth--and this is from a guy who is one of the league leaders in fourth quarter points. I'm sorry, but it looks like he's breaking under 45 minutes per game over the last 10 games. He looked like he got no rest over the all-star break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh and if the game is close in the 4th quarter, we will inevitably lose. 

And a large part of that, other than our inability to close out games defensively, is we are getting killed in 3rd quarters.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree with you about the positives, and if the team is to go on a winning streak, I think you'll see it happen because of those positives.

I think Coach Brown should strongly consider giving Marshall's minutes to Anderson, and giving Marshall some of Lebron's minutes at the 3, since he plays the perimeter anyways. Also he has to find his rotation soon. Too many guys don't know if they are going to play 1 minute or 30 minutes. Drew especially. Drew is terrible when you start screwing with his minutes.

And with Flip, I don't see the reason to play Lebron 40 minutes. Flip can handle Lebron's role with the second team easily, especially if you get Z in there.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Another ugly, ugly second half for the cavs...seriously a 14 point led in the first half, you can't afford to blow that led if you want to be taken as a serious playoff contender...i just don't know how to feel about this team anymore :no:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lebron is just playing bad


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

LeBron was LeGarbage tonight. Hot garbage since the All Star Break. 7 for 21, with 5 turnovers. Disgusting. Please don't lead this team to another collapse, Bron.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Its sad when Lil Flip has been their best player since joining the team. Imagine once he gets settled. He's a good little player, right there.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*Sss........ Stupid Shot Selection*

STUPID SHOT SELECTION has been the theme for this team after the all-star break.

That 3rd quarter was a textbook in how NOT to put a team away. Terrible defense and the Cavaliers took 90% of their shots from 20+ feet away. MAybe they're allergic to the paint.. Flip was the only one trying to get something going in the paint. Bron was being pounded by Artest all game, but he still has to stop taking stupid shots. We have to find a way to get the highest percentage shot possible, and that starts with a good point guard. !!


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> LeBron was LeGarbage tonight. Hot garbage since the All Star Break. 7 for 21, with 5 turnovers. Disgusting. Please don't lead this team to another collapse, Bron.


Sure he didnt play his best but dont forget the best on ball defender in the league was guarding him. This loss hurt deep. For a stretch early on they looked amazing. Then they decided that jumpers would do just fine. We are not a jump shooting team. I dont understand why ESnow is shooting in the fourth quarter. It seems like these past few games that have been close that Snow shoots one that could get us tied are down to 4 or something but he misses. Then the other team hits a three or goes on the mini run. Teams are learning that you dont really have to guard him. Cavs are very disappointing right now and I am not sure how much more of the garbage basketball I can watch.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Luckely i work tomorrow so i dont have to watch these "kids" play


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

You know that you will still be checking in on Joe Tait to see how they are doing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> LeBron was LeGarbage tonight. Hot garbage since the All Star Break. 7 for 21, with 5 turnovers. Disgusting. Please don't lead this team to another collapse, Bron.


Lead the team into another collapse, like LeBron himself is driving the team into nothingness? Seriously, what in the bloody hell are you going on about, mate?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Sure he didnt play his best but dont forget the best on ball defender in the league was guarding him. This loss hurt deep. For a stretch early on they looked amazing. Then they decided that jumpers would do just fine. We are not a jump shooting team. I dont understand why ESnow is shooting in the fourth quarter. It seems like these past few games that have been close that Snow shoots one that could get us tied are down to 4 or something but he misses. Then the other team hits a three or goes on the mini run. Teams are learning that you dont really have to guard him. Cavs are very disappointing right now and I am not sure how much more of the garbage basketball I can watch.


What teams are doing is not only leaving Snow now, but also leaving Flip Murray to sag in the paint and clog the lane against Z and Lebron. 

How many wide open 3's did flip have tonight, at least 7 or 8 wide open looks. Snow is open on every possession. 

I think Brown has to adjust the lineups and give Sasha more minutes. We were playing well when he was in and hitting that open shot in the corner from teams sagging on Lebron. 

He also to pick his spots with Marshall (who is wearing down) and play Varejao more. 

We could even run flip at pseudo PG so he gets that open 15 footer Snow gets, and Sasha gets the corner look. 

So 

Flip
Sasha
Lebron
AV/Marshall
Z 

Those guys have to be on the court together.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

This team is a train wreck in slow motion. I hope they can turn it around.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Lead the team into another collapse, like LeBron himself is driving the team into nothingness? Seriously, what in the bloody hell are you going on about, mate?


Don't mind him he doesn't think rationaly when it comes to LeBron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's defense on Ron Artest was amazing, by the by. If he d's up non-Ron Artest superstars like that, he's going to be a defensive player of the year candidate. He and Ron were seriously banging. That was one of the more intense defensive battles on both ends I've seen this year.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Don't mind him he doesn't think rationaly when it comes to LeBron.


You certainly love to talk about me. :raised_ey


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good game to miss. Benedict you're absolutely right, once this team starts losing they don't seem to like to stop for a while. Same with winning.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We stop winning sooner then we stop losing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/02/2006 | Unplesant deja vu*












> *Unpleasant deja vu*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> We stop winning sooner then we stop losing


 Not really: are winning streaks have been longer then our losing streaks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*A royal disappointment*












> _LeBron James drove past the Kings' Francisco Garcia for two of his 19 points as the Cavs dropped their fifth straight game._
> 
> *A royal disappointment*
> *Another faltering fourth quarter dooms Cavs*
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Not really: are winning streaks have been longer then our losing streaks


 Hopefully. That would be nice to come of this losing streak with a huge winning streak


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've been annoyed by the press coverage of this thing. Before the Kings starting double and triple teaming Lebron, he was killing Artest both on offense AND on defense. Suddenlty the rest of the Cavs can't step up in the fourth (note Lebron should have done more but clearly the game plan was to get the ball out of Lebron's hands) and Artest is getting plaudits.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I am really starting NOT to like Mike Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I am really starting NOT to like Mike Brown.


Brown needs to hire a talented offensive cooridinator. Badly.


----------

